# The 2006 World Cup Thread!



## Wolfshead (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah, yes. The World Cup draw was made on Friday night, and there's only a few months until it all kicks off in Germany.

Here's the draw in full for anyone that doesn't pay much attention to football / wants to refresh their memory.

GROUP A
Germany
Costa Rica
Poland
Ecuador

GROUP B
England
Paraguay
Trinidad & Tobago
Sweden

GROUP C
Argentina
Ivory Coast
Serbia & Montenegro
Holland

GROUP D
Mexico
Iran
Angola
Portugal

GROUP E
Italy
Ghana
USA
Czech Republic

GROUP F
Brazil
Croatia
Australia
Japan

GROUP G
France
Switzerland
South Korea
Togo

GROUP H
Spain
Ukraine
Tunisia
Saudi Arabia

I realise there won't be that many football fans here, but I know there's some at least. My tip to win is Brazil, although I'd prefer England. However, if both England and Brazil win their groups and carry on progressing then they'll meet in the semi finals, and England would be lucky to win that.

So, thoughts, anyone?


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 12, 2005)

Having to live with a dad that watches anything that concerns eleven persons running after a ball, expecially when it including fellow countrymen, I'm bound to suffer from it coming summer.

Kudos to anyone making money out of it (which is, be honest, the only reason it's being done in the first place), but I prefer it to be played where the sun doesn't shine. (Although that's a place in Lancre, a kingdom without any horizontal surface whatsoever.)

I guess some of my friends will throw a party during one of the later matches, if the dutch team reaches any of the finals, that is. That could be fun, having a beer, throwing stupid remarks about off-side, commenting on the disgusting lack of electronic support for referees, hearing the oracle speak (Johan Cruyff), being forced to wear something orange and eventually getting excited about it because everybody else is.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 12, 2005)

DGoeij said:


> I guess some of my friends will throw a party during one of the later matches, if the dutch team reaches any of the finals, that is. That could be fun, having a beer, throwing stupid remarks about off-side, commenting on the disgusting lack of electronic support for referees, hearing the oracle speak (Johan Cruyff), being forced to wear something orange and eventually getting excited about it because everybody else is.


Sounds like a plan 

According to my calculations (based on England topping their group, and one of Argentina or Holland winning theirs) then England would meet either the Argies or Holland in the quarter finals. A good tie either way!


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 12, 2005)

It looks like an interesting tournament. I intend to watch every single match and consume my body weight in cold pizza during its length. Hm. I'm interested to see if all of the 'cool teams' will actually get past the groups. I could reasonably see Spain or Italy crashing out early. But the time for old grudges is nigh, and I just hope that Portugal gets a good solid drubbing. At England's hands, if possible. Oh, and I don't think my pride could live it down if the USA does well


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 14, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> I'm interested to see if all of the 'cool teams' will actually get past the groups. I could reasonably see Spain or Italy crashing out early.


The only ones I can see suffering are in Group E - one of Italy, USA and the Czech Republic will have to go out in the first round. The USA are probably slightly weaker than the other two, but if they perform well, then who knows?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 14, 2005)

From the Boston Globe about the USA's rather difficult group.



> The immediate objective, as it has been since 1990, is to survive the first fortnight and be one of 16 still playing *global kickball*. It'd be easier without the Czechs and Italians in the way, but the unseeded Yanks expected a bumpy road.


Global kickball?!  What the deuce? Americans talking about football never ceases to amuse me!


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 14, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> From the Boston Globe about the USA's rather difficult group.
> 
> 
> Global kickball?!  What the deuce? Americans talking about football never ceases to amuse me!


It has never ceased to amuse me that any one can talk about 22 grown men kicking a bag of wind around a field (and it is not even a politician) as though it were a matter of some import.


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 14, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> The only ones I can see suffering are in Group E - one of Italy, USA and the Czech Republic will have to go out in the first round. The USA are probably slightly weaker than the other two, but if they perform well, then who knows?


You never know. Tunisia aren't an awful team and Spain seems to have more off days than England. They could feasibly lose to the Ukraine, or maybe even crash out on GD? I wouldn't bet on it, but I wouldn't be surprised either.


----------



## Eriol (Dec 14, 2005)

An oddity about the FIFA rankings that was spotted by a Brazilian newspaper. Check the sum of the ranking points in each group:

GROUP A -- *2755*
Germany
Costa Rica
Poland
Ecuador

GROUP B -- *2767*
England
Paraguay
Trinidad & Tobago
Sweden

GROUP C -- *2803*
Argentina
Ivory Coast
Serbia & Montenegro
Holland

GROUP D -- *2794*
Mexico
Iran
Angola
Portugal

GROUP E -- *2911*
Italy
Ghana
USA
Czech Republic

GROUP F -- *2865*
Brazil
Croatia
Australia
Japan

GROUP G -- *2715*
France
Switzerland
South Korea
Togo

GROUP H -- *2750*
Spain
Ukraine
Tunisia
Saudi Arabia

So, according to the FIFA ranking, the strongest group is Group E, followed by group F. Do you guys agree? 

I think it's ridiculous . The toughest group seems to be obvious -- Group C. Nothing can be taken for granted there. (Argentina is notoriously unlucky with WC draws...). Oh well, a ranking in which the USA ranks as 8th and Iran as 19th (!) isn't worth much, no doubt about that. 

As for myself, I'm worried about Japan, but fairly happy about the draw. I like to be in Group F, too. I remember Brazil has luck with that letter .


----------



## Beleg (Dec 16, 2005)

Brazil oughta win this without much trouble on paper.  

From my, admittedly, limited knowledge of world football, Group C and E seem to be the toughest two. Brazil, Germany and Spain have gotten ridiculously easy draws.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 30, 2006)

Groups C and E are definately the toughest.

Anyway, I don't know if any of you have heard of the football management game Football Manager (Worldwide Soccer Manager in the US), but a football magazine I read called FourFourTwo did a litte experiment with it and the World Cup. Here's the important parts of the article which I used on another forum.



> *Who'll Win The World Cup?*
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know? Well, so did we, which is why we played out the entire tournament on Football Manager 2006. Stand by for a surprise...
> 
> ...


They then detail the whole tournament which culminates with England beating Germany in the final 4-2 on penalties after a 2-2 draw. Here's the conclusion.



> *A fluke result?*
> 
> "Football Manager is not a video game," says Miles Jacobson of Sports Interactive proudly, "it's the most accurate simulation available. People in the professional game use it for reference: Chelsea's chief scout consults it, and when England caretaker boss Peter Taylor picked an experimental side against Italy, Demetrio Albertini whipped out his laptop to check out the opposition!"
> 
> ...


So FM seems to reckon England will win. Anyone agree?


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 30, 2006)

So, what's on MTV?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 31, 2006)

WARNING: This is a long post, but please read anyway.



Beleg said:


> Brazil oughta win this without much trouble on paper.
> 
> From my, admittedly, limited knowledge of world football, Group C and E seem to be the toughest two. Brazil, Germany and Spain have gotten ridiculously easy draws.


 
Hey, Australia's gonna be fighting for this. It's their first chance for 32 years to hit the football big-time. They will be playing with their hearts on their sleeves, and I personally think that is what will make the difference in that group. My qualifiers are:


Group A: Germany and Poland. Germany is strong enough, and Poland just because they can easily play as good as any other team. They can also play just as bad.
Group B: England and Paraguay. England is always going to be good, and Paraguay deserves to.
Group C: Argentina and Holland (Netherlands). Argentina can put up one of the best teams in the world at their best, and Netherlands because the colder conditions will affect them less than the other teams. Didier Drogba may pull off a miracle, but I don't think it will be enough.
Group D: Portugal and ???. Portugal should easily make it, as they appear to be the strongest side in their group. The others will all be fighting it out equally for the second position. If I had to choose, it would be Angola.
Group E: Italy and Czech Republic. I wouldn't count out the others, but Italy is one of the best international teams currently, and I am hoping they do well after their bad performance last time. Czech Republic I think are slightly stronger than the other 2, although, if they lose their first game, I think they may find it hard to qualify.
Group F: Brazil and Australia. Brazil because they are Brazil and it would be good to see them get through, but even better to see them get knocked out early on. Australia because as I said earlier, they are fighting to prove themselves.
Group G: France and Togo. France because the other teams don't appear strong enough to beat them (and there's no Senegal). Togo because they too will be playing for their whole country, and want it more than most other countries.
Group H: Spain and Tunisia. Spain has just got to because it's their national sport (as far as I'm concerned), and Tunisia because they are one of (if not the absolute) best teams in Africa. They will beat the other teams, and might even win their pool.
Then, assuming all my tips are correct, we have:

Germany vs. Paraguay: Germany-home crowd advantage.
Argentina vs. Angola: Argentina- Angola just don't have the players.
Italy vs. Australia: Italy- they play a much better level of soccer than Australia, although I would be delighted to see an upset. Australia couls easily cause an upset though.
France vs. Tunisia: Tunisia- France will choke once again, and the pressure will become too great.
England vs. Poland: England- Poland, having only just made it through, will be scared witless at playing one of the world's football giants.
Portugal vs. Holland: Portugal- Christiano is a match-winner, and will score the only goal of the match to put them through.
Brazil vs. Czech Republic: Brazil- the Czechs just don't have the support or the confidence to knock off Brazil. The again, Brazil could get cocky, so the Czechs have a good chance.
Spain vs. Togo: Spain- in what will be the worst of the second round matches, Spain will win 2-1 simply because they can and want to.
After that comes the quarter final round, so my tips are:

Germany vs. Argentina: Germany- they will be wanting to give their fans something to cheer about, and I think play better as a team than Argentina.
Italy vs. Tunisia: Italy- they will be wanting to make up for their abysmal performance last time, and the best way to do that is win.
England vs. Portugal: England- this time, a yougster will win it again, and Wayne Rooney will put through the winning goal. Portugal will put up a good fight though. (If this match occurs, could be one of the best of the competition. Don't miss it!)
Brazil vs. Spain: Brazil- Spain will stumble, and Brazil will take them out. Brazil will win by 2.
After that comes the semis, so almost there:

Germany plays Italy: German victory, simply because Italy will have either injury or suspension problems, and Germany will have a full strength team.
England plays Brazil: Isn't this deja vu? This time, though, it will be reversed and England win, paying back Brazil for their defeat 4 years earlier.
And then in the final we have: GERMANY and ENGLAND. England win, because having beat Brazil, they will have the highest amount of confidence of any team in the Cup.

Well, that's just my predictions, and I have absolutely no idea. Hopefully I'm wrong, and Australia wins. That would be the coolest.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 31, 2006)

DGoeij said:


> So, what's on MTV?


Don't you be knocking Football Manager - it's a way of life 



Noldor_returned said:


> Group B: England and Paraguay. England is always going to be good, and Paraguay deserves to.
> Group D: Portugal and ???. Portugal should easily make it, as they appear to be the strongest side in their group. The others will all be fighting it out equally for the second position. If I had to choose, it would be Angola.
> Group F: Brazil and Australia. Brazil because they are Brazil and it would be good to see them get through, but even better to see them get knocked out early on. Australia because as I said earlier, they are fighting to prove themselves.
> Group G: France and Togo. France because the other teams don't appear strong enough to beat them (and there's no Senegal). Togo because they too will be playing for their whole country, and want it more than most other countries.
> Group H: Spain and Tunisia. Spain has just got to because it's their national sport (as far as I'm concerned), and Tunisia because they are one of (if not the absolute) best teams in Africa. They will beat the other teams, and might even win their pool.


I've got some issues to raise about some of your choices. I shall explain why 

Group B --> It's entirely possible that Paraguay could go through, but on paper Sweden are better (and have a VERY good record against England), and given the fact they're nowhere near as far away from home as Paraguay, I would tip them for second place behind England.

Group D --> Mexico will finish second behind Portugal. I don't know if you watched the African Cup of Nations in January, but there's no way that Angola team will qualify. They'll be looking to just score a goal!

Group F --> Don't get me wrong, I hope Australia do well, and they do have a good team with players like Cahill, Kewell and Viduka, and a world-class coach in Guus Hiddink. It'll be very tight between Croatia, Australia and Japan for the second place, but I think Croatia will just get in there. They've got more experience at that level.

Group G --> Again, given Togo's performance at the Cup of Nations they'll be looking to come away unembarrassed. The only player they have of note is Adebayor who now plays for Arsenal (and is an arrogant, cocky muppet). Switzerland have almost home advantage, and South Korea have the better players but are further from home. I'll say Switzerland for 2nd place there.

Group H --> Granted, Tunisia _are_ good, but Ukraine were the first team to secure qualification for the World Cup. I think they've got the quality to finish above Tunisia for second.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, it should be said that the World Cup is almost never won by an outsider, so you have to look to the usual suspects to win: Brazil, Italy, France, Argentina, Germany etc. There are maybe 3 or 4 other teams who you might make a case for, such as Spain, England or Holland: but these don't usually do as well as the reputation of their players would suggest.

Brazil are favourites, but it is usually won by a team from the continent where it is being hosted. So I suspect that Italy might be a good bet.

The BBC have a predictor thing here

I did it and came out with Italy winning but only after some tasty looking matches - e.g. Italy vs Brazil and England vs Germany in the second round!

Anyway... I can't wait!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 31, 2006)

Can I just say now, that when I made my predictions, I had only read the first post. Going back now, and reading everyone else's posts, I found Wolfshead's post about the Football Manager. Well, hooray for me for picking the winners!
Yes, I do know my theory isn't perfect, or logically sound, but it's close enough, and I picked the winners after all.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 1, 2006)

Snaga said:


> Brazil are favourites, but it is usually won by a team from the continent where it is being hosted. So I suspect that Italy might be a good bet.


Brazil are definately favourites, and given that most of their squad plays in Europe anyway, being so far from Brazil probably won't be much of a disadvantage anyway. Italy have a chance, but they've notoriously underachieved in recent years. I think it will be one of the three of Brazil, England and Germany. And with Brazil needing an off day not to win it.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, if that doesn't happen, England (or whoever) will have to play good football to beat them. Sure, they're good. But they aren't invincible and/or unbeatable. So really any team, if they feel confident enough and have the skills, could beat them.

BTW, is there an actual football thread?


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 2, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> BTW, is there an actual football thread?


Nope. Just this World Cup thread I think.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 2, 2006)

Is there any point in starting one then? Or after the World Cup maybe?


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 3, 2006)

Depends if you want to discuss other football-related topics  Could well do.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 4, 2006)

Well who is everyone supporting in the World Cup? For me it's Australia, but if they get knocked out, England or Germany. Actually, if Australia gets knocked out, anyone but Brazil.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm hoping to be able to attend a match here, rooting for Germany. I still remember watching the final match last time, with my woeful utterance very much in the spirit of William Shatner:



> KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHNNNNNNNNN!!!



I'm not one for odds or pregame speculation. I just like to watch it. Though the reports of possible Polish hooliganism is something I hope doesn't become a problem.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 21, 2006)

According to The Onion Bag's Babe World Cup, I think the USA are going to win. What do you expect? They had Sarah Michelle Gellar representing them... She knocked out Heidi Klum in the semis and Elin Nordegren in the final  

-----------------

And for those of us that like to laugh at England (even though I want them to win this year) here's a funny movie from an Irish tv programme 

-----------------

And finally for now, I've come across these guidelines from the BBC for their commentary team at the World Cup. Very funny 

1 -Within 1 minute of kick off in the opening match (Germany v Costa Rica), the commentator must mention England.

2 - Regardless of what two teams are contesting the final, England have to be mentioned within the first minute.

3 - The commentator shall refer to the Falkland Isles in passing at some point in the match if England play Argentina.

4 - Whenever a hat trick is scored, comparisons with Geoff Hurst will be made within seconds of the third goal hitting the net.

5 - Should England wear their red jerseys, then '1966' should be mentioned approximately 20 times.

6 - 1966 will be mentioned approximately 10 times a match, or only on 4 or 5 occasions for matches not involving England.

7 - Prior to the captain of the winning team lifting the trophy, the commentator will mention Bobby Moore. And 1966.

8 - When Germany are playing, they must be referred to as being arrogant by the commentator on at least 14 occasions. This must refer to their style, their passing, their haircuts and their general footballing ability.

9 - Should England play Germany, mentions of Winston Churchill, Dambusters, The Luftwaffe and Adolf Hitler will be compulsory. And 1966.

10 - All Scottish members of our commentary team must continue to refer to England as "we" and "us".

11 - We must ensure that nationalistic stereotypes are adhered to. Of course, the Germans are arrogant. The Spanish are bottlers, The Ivory Coast are fast but bad at defending, The Angolans are disorganised, The Argentinians are cheats and the French are only good because their best players play in England.

12 - For matches not involving England, we must only discuss the players that are playing in England. (eg - Holland v Argentina should be referred to as Van Nistelroy v Crespo).

13 - The mythical "bulldog spirit" phrase should be used as often as possible.

14 - Each match involving England should begin with the phrase "England Expects."

15 - Should any player be involved in an injury that involves the loss of teeth, then references to Nobby Stiles and 1966 are compulsory.

16 - If in doubt, mention 1966.

17 - Praise all of the stunning new stadiums in Germany but emphasise that they lack the presence of Wembley, the spiritual home of football since 1966.

18 - Commentators should feel free to imitate the style of Kenneth Wolstenholme, the hero of 1966.

19 - Should any team feature brothers playing together, then Jackie and Bobby Charlton should be mentioned.

20 - When England bow out after the first stage, we must emphasise that it is a massive blow to football and a serious loss to the World Cup.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 23, 2006)

In serious World Cup news, Australia has suffered a blow with Harry Kewell receiving an injury in Liverpool's FA Cup Final win. Kewell is unlikely to play in a friendly against Greece in TWO DAYS TIME!!! However, he is expected to return for the World Cup, although I cannot see Australia making it any further than the second round without him. That is not good


----------



## Hammersmith (May 23, 2006)

I tried the BBC's predicter, and I accidentally crashed Germany out in the group stages  I didn't mean it! Honestly!

I think some of my choices may have been a bit arbitrary, but I saw a likely final with Brazil losing to Czech Republic. England beat Holland in the runoffs to take third.

Ah, sweet speculation. Oh, wholesome naivette.


----------



## Arvedui (May 26, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Well who is everyone supporting in the World Cup? For me it's Australia, but if they get knocked out, England or Germany. Actually, if Australia gets knocked out, anyone but Brazil.


Sorry to dissappoint you, but "my" team will be Brazil. The runner-up will be the team that plays the most entertaining football (which probably will include a number of African team, and disqualify teams like Germany, italy, and Serbia).

May the best team win!


----------



## Lindir (May 26, 2006)

It should be obvious to anyone that Sweden will win the World Cup this time.


----------



## Majimaune (May 27, 2006)

As NR mentioned something about the match between Aus and the European Champians I thought you guys might like to know who won.

Australia-1, Greece-0.
Ah its good to be in the World Cup again. Well after 32 years you've gotta be excited.

I can't tell you who is going to win the W.C. but I can tell you at lest one team who isn't. By the way I am going for Australia. Its Australia.

Wolfshead whats with al the reference to 1966. Is it the last time England won or something like that?


----------



## Hammersmith (May 27, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> Wolfshead whats with al the reference to 1966. Is it the last time England won or something like that?


They think it's all over...


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 28, 2006)

Hey, Aussie could win. Stranger things have happened 

But amongst my favourites to take out the Cup is Germany. They came second last time, for those who remeber it. One can only hope England is up to keeping them in the same position.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 28, 2006)

Hammersmith said:


> They think it's all over...


It is now   

To answer Majimaune's question - yes, 1966 was the last, and only time England have won the World Cup. The English media are more than a little obsessed with it! Can get quite annoying at times to be honest.

And re Harry Kewell, the BBC are reporting that he'll be fit for the world cup. So no need to worry, Nolder_returned


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm not worried, because Australia does have their own news, and Harry Kewell is a high-profile sportsperson down under, so we still know the situation.

Jeez, do you think I don't watch the news or something 

PS: No offence.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 4, 2006)

In the World Cup build-up, Australia has *drawn *with the Netherlands!!! Excellent news!!! And we did it with 10 men for some of the game. So look out world, here we come!!! But first, Liechtenstein...


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 5, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> In the World Cup build-up, Australia has *drawn *with the Netherlands!!! Excellent news!!!


Damn you NR. You beat me to it. Ohh well.

To another thing. I hope this thread doesnt turn out like the Cricket thread where NR and I where the only ones to post pretty much.

World Cup starts Friday. Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 8, 2006)

In a little over 18 hours, the World Cup kicks off, with Germany playing Costa Rica. I'm predicting a German victory, with a one-nil scoreline.

Also, in their last match before the World Cup, Australia had a disappointing 3-1 win over Lichtenstein. Our opponents only goal came from an own goal, so we weren't playing our best.

In other World Cup related news, I am in a sweep, which basically means you pay money to have a randomly drawn team, which if they win (or come second), you get some money back. I got Ghana ...I think I may be in trouble...


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 9, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> In a little over 18 hours, the World Cup kicks off, with Germany playing Costa Rica. I'm predicting a German victory, with a one-nil scoreline.
> 
> Also, in their last match before the World Cup, Australia had a disappointing 3-1 win over Lichtenstein. Our opponents only goal came from an own goal, so we weren't playing our best.
> 
> In other World Cup related news, I am in a sweep, which basically means you pay money to have a randomly drawn team, which if they win (or come second), you get some money back. I got Ghana ...I think I may be in trouble...


  
I wonder why...
Don't despair, though. Ghana has often been referred to as "Africa's Brazil."


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 9, 2006)

Ahhhh... NR who got England, Australia and Brazil?

Starts tonight for us in Australia. 12:00 AM. I wont be up to see the first game at 1:30 AM. Might see the repeat tomorrow.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 9, 2006)

Just a thing I heard this morning.

Germany-4, Costa Rica-1 and Equador-2, Poland-0.

Thought you might be interested if you haddent heard.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 10, 2006)

Just found out that Costa Rica got their buts whooped by Germany. (literally)


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 10, 2006)

More Results:

Sweden 0, Trinidad and Tobago 0
Argentina 2, Ivory Coast 1


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 11, 2006)

BTW, Germany won 4-2, and one more: England 1, Paraguay 0.

In regards to the German match, I found Germany's weakness. They have no offside trap, and their defense appears unable to work well enough to time a plan to get opponents offside. They know what to do, but whether they do it is another thing...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 11, 2006)

In yesterday's results, Netherlands beat Serbia and Montenegro 1-0, Mexico def. Iran 3-1 and Portugal triumphed over Angola 1-0.

The Netherlands match was well-played by both teams, although the Dutch side was stronger throughout the whole match. Holland played the best game I have seen all tournament, and may prove to be tough to beat. After all, with a world-class defense and strong attack, opponents will have to pull off something special to win against them.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok thought I might mention this. In the England and Paraguay match which NR and I satyed up and watched I noticed that 1966 was mentioned 4 times by an Aussie on SBS so I wonder what it was like with BBC.


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, Apparently my girlfriend's more footbal minded than I thought. I couldn't care much, but she insited on watching our national team perform. After the game she fell asleep quite rapidly, still tired from the scout-leaders weekend we just got back from.  

I have to admit they did well and deserved this victory. That 1-0 lead was a bit tight though, S&M did not stop trying and got quite close to scoring as well. I do not believe we have a world-class defense, the S&B forwards were a serious threat and I believe there are better attacking teams out there. I could be wrong though. 

Comments by our saviour, J.C. were magnificent off course, wich made the whole thing quite enjoyable.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 13, 2006)

*Words cannot express how happy I am*

WOOHOO!!! YES!!! WE DID IT!!!

For the first time ever, Australia has scored a goal in the World Cup!!! What's more, we won our first game!!! I'm not going to comment on the refereeing, because as a referee myself, I know how difficult it is. However, we beat Japan, and we're at the top of our group! WOOHOO!!! Tim Cahill should be officially declared our national sporting hero.

What's more, for the first time ever, I am going for Brazil in a football match. But I am not genuinely supporting them. They must beat Croatia to give us a high chance of qualifying. Should they win, we only need a result against them to almost definitely make it. A victory ensures our position, so long as Brazil defeats Japan. A win over Brazil would be excellent though.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Words cannot express how happy I am*



Noldor_returned said:


> Tim Cahill should be officially declared our national sporting hero.



I agree.

If Japan win against Brazil (which they probebly wont) and then again against Croatia Australia might not make it through. Brazil will win against Aus. and Croatia. Aus needs to win against Croatia to go through, or to have a chance to go through.


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 13, 2006)

I saw parts of the game of Australia vs. Japan and I must say it was quite a thrill, Japan holding on to the 1-0 for quite some time. Funny how they almost folded up after the second Aussie goal.

I'm not much into football, so it's hard to keep up with all those groups. ONce the quarter finals start, I'll have less difficulty keeping up.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 13, 2006)

Well we got the victory needed, although a higher score by Brazil would've been better (they won 1-0 if you were unsure). Now, as far as the other matches in the froup go, we need results to go our way. A draw between Brazil and Australia (although unlikely) would be helpful, and Japan defeating Croatia relieves the pressure slightly. Then Japan can lose to Brazil, with Australia hopefully beating or drawing with Croatia (possible). So, if all of this happens (assuming Brazil beat Australia), we will be left with the following outcome for Pool F:

Brazil, 9 points
Australia, 7 or 4 points
Japan, 3 points
Croatia, 0 or 1 point
That would be a very, very, very, very good finish for Australia.

Now that almost all of the teams have played once, it seems each pool will finish with something similar to this:
Pool A: 

Germany, 9 points (undefeated)
Costa Rica, 6 points (wins over Poland and Ecuador)
Ecuador, 3 points
Poland, 0 points
Pool B:

England, 9 points (undefeated)
Paraguay, 6 points (won remaining matches)
Trinidad & Tobago, 1 point
Sweden, 1 point
Pool C:

Netherlands, 9 points (undefeated)
Argentina, 6 points (beat Serbia etc, lose to Holland)
Ivory Coast, 3 points (beat S&M)
Serbia & Montenegro, 0 points
Pool D:

Mexico, 7 points (draw with Portugal, beat Angola, finish first on goal difference)
Portugal, 7 points
Iran, 3 points (beat Angola)
Angola, 0 points
Pool E:

Italy, 9 points (undefeated)
Czech Republic, 6 points (beat Ghana)
USA, 3 points (def. Ghana)
Ghana, 0 points
Pool G:

France, 7 points (win over RSK and Togo)
Switzerland, 7 points (win over RSK and Togo)
Republic of South Korea, 3 points
Togo, 0 points
Pool H:

Spain, 9 points (undefeated)
Tunisia, 4 points (def. Saudi Arabia, draw with Ukraine, finish higher on goal difference)
Ukraine, 4 points (def. Saudi Arabia, draw with Tunisia)
Saudi Arabia, 0 points
Of course, results may vary, but that is what I expect will happen.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 14, 2006)

We are beating Brazil!!!!
Its soooooooooooo good. They won 1-0 against Croatia, so Australia are ahead by 2 goals but we also have one against.

Who will win though. It wont be Brazil. England could but so could Germany but I dont think Germany will but alot of people I know think they are in with a chance. Australia if we play the best could get to the finals but I dont think would win.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 16, 2006)

*The winner?*

Well, from what I have seen, one team has played well enough to win the World Cup: the Netherlands. No other team has defended as well, attacked as well or shown greater skill. With Van der Sar, Coku and Van Nistelroy, there will be few teams capable of defeating them.

"But what about Brazil?", people may ask. Yes, indeed, what about Brazil? They played shockingly against Croatia, and barely managed to scrape a one-nil win. Full credit goes to Croatia for trying, however whether it was over-confidence or just a bad day, Brazil will not win the World Cup if they continue to play like that. Heck, Australia will beat them if they play like that!

I am yet to see Italy play, however if they play well they could end up facing Holland in the final. Argentina is another side I have not watched, although if their result is anything to go by, they will pose a threat to Netherlands' chances. I did not watch Spain either, although with a 4-0 victory, their confidence will be high, and they may prove hard to beat.

England and Germany, although they may have not lost yet, if they continue to play as they have been, my earlier prediction of a England Germany final will be wrong both ways. England is yet to pull off a good win, and Germany just hasn't looked comfortable in either of their matches.

So, who will win? Until the pools are finished, I will stick with England over Germany. However, Holland are my favourites at the moment.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 16, 2006)

> Well, from what I have seen, one team has played well enough to win the World Cup: the Netherlands. No other team has defended as well, attacked as well or shown greater skill. With Van der Sar, Coku and Van Nistelroy, there will be few teams capable of defeating them.


Well, I'm not sure that we were watching the same game. The Netherlands played so so in my opinion. Arjen Robben was the real key in their scheme and their attack was very previsible. He was very selfish in that game. They played very poorly IMO.



> Well we got the victory needed, although a higher score by Brazil would've been better (they won 1-0 if you were unsure). Now, as far as the other matches in the froup go, we need results to go our way. A draw between Brazil and Australia (although unlikely) would be helpful, and Japan defeating Croatia relieves the pressure slightly. Then Japan can lose to Brazil, with Australia hopefully beating or drawing with Croatia (possible).


Ok. First, we have to think logically. Australia did a good job by beating Japan, but really the two best teams in that group are Brazil and Croatia. It was very hard for Coatia to beat Brazil, but the game was very close. If Croatia played that well against a super team like Brazil, they will most probably dominate the games against Japan and Australia.

I would see the group finish like this:
1. Brazil 9 pts
2. Croatia 6 pts
3. Australia 3 pts
4. Japan 0 pts.



> "But what about Brazil?", people may ask. Yes, indeed, what about Brazil? They played shockingly against Croatia, and barely managed to scrape a one-nil win. Full credit goes to Croatia for trying, however whether it was over-confidence or just a bad day, Brazil will not win the World Cup if they continue to play like that. Heck, Australia will beat them if they play like that!


I think that this is hillarious. Brazil is the only team in the world that can afford to play that badly and still win the World Cup, because of the ability of their players. El Gaucho and Kaká, along with their other stars can change the fate of the game in an instant.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 17, 2006)

Maedhros said:


> Ok. First, we have to think logically. Australia did a good job by beating Japan, but really the two best teams in that group are Brazil and Croatia. It was very hard for Coatia to beat Brazil, but the game was very close. If Croatia played that well against a super team like Brazil, they will most probably dominate the games against Japan and Australia.
> 
> I would see the group finish like this:
> 1. Brazil 9 pts
> ...



Hey mate. I think NR was trying to be optomistic and so am I. I'm going into the Brazil-Australia game as Australia is going to win!

Don't think I'm crazy. I'm just Australian and fly my Soccerroos car flag on the way to and from school.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 18, 2006)

> Hey mate. I think NR was trying to be optomistic and so am I. I'm going into the Brazil-Australia game as Australia is going to win!
> 
> Don't think I'm crazy. I'm just Australian and fly my Soccerroos car flag on the way to and from school.


I meant no offense. After watching the game, I have to say that I'm impressed by the way that Australia played. They were brilliant. Too bad that they couldn't capitalize their goals oportunities. It is a shame really, the game should have ended in a draw.
I will be cheering for Australia when they play against Croatia. You guys need just a draw and you are in the other round.
Congratulations.

Italy vs US
I went racing from my office to my house to see the game, and damn, there was no electricity. I had my dinner and then I caught a mini nap and I missed the entire game.
How is it possible that Italy drew a draw. Lippi has to be furious. I have to say that Keller did an amazing job though. The good thing about US football is that they can loose 10-0 and people wouldn't care. Unlike any other country in the world. Wow.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 18, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> Hey mate. I think NR was trying to be optomistic and so am I. I'm going into the Brazil-Australia game as Australia is going to win!
> 
> Don't think I'm crazy. I'm just Australian and fly my Soccerroos car flag on the way to and from school.


You're not crazy. That second Brazilian goal should never have happened as an offside wasn't given that should have been, moments earlier, against Brazil. Once they had that second goal they just wasted time until the end of the match.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 18, 2006)

Kewell putting an open goal over the crossbar was shocking. For someone who plays for the most successful football club, he should be putting them in.

As I said in my last post, I hadn't seen Argentina. I have now. They have got to get to the final, as they are easily the team playing the best.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 18, 2006)

> That second Brazilian goal should never have happened as an offside wasn't given that should have been, moments earlier, against Brazil.


I disagree. In that play there was indeed a player offside, and it should have been called if indeed Fred's pass were to him, however it was to another player that was not offside himself.

It was not like, Saviola's goal in Argentina's first game, where he was indeed offside.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, Brazil must not be that good seeing as they where prevented from scoring until after half time. Australia played alot better. And that second goal it think Australia just knew we had lost so didnt try so hard.

Really no one really in Australia were expecting them to win (few exceptions. ie. me) and the real aim was to score a goal. But that failed as well. Just like I would have failed this if it was a thing for English at school because of all the starting of sentences with And's and But's. Oh well.


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 19, 2006)

A bit late, but still a comment on the Netherland vs. Ivory coast. Our attackers did a very good job, but the midfield nearly got slaugthered by those massive Ivorians. Happily our defenders and keeper blocked any more goals.

To me it was an exciting game that showed what a potentially good team we have, but that some of them lack somewhat in experience. To put simply, we're good enough to score against even fairly good teams, but I wonder if we can hold out against the top of the world yet.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 20, 2006)

I am currently watching the Paraguay and Trinidad/Tobago game, and England is due to play Ecuador (England win), and Germany to play Sweden (Germany win).

Australia plays Croatia, with Kewell cleared to play after his little argument with the referee from the Brazil match. FIFA is now questioning their referee.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2006)

Theres 6 Croatian people (or people with Croatian heritedge) on the Aussie team, Viduka one of them. Then there are 3 people who live in Australia who play for Croatia. It will be a _'Mate'_ game. NR might get that joke but some other people who arent Aussie might not.

Paraguay won against Trinadad and Tabago so T and T go home with 1 point and Paraguay with 3.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 22, 2006)

AUSTRALIA HAS QUALIFIED!!!!! YAY!!! YES!!!   
We drew with Croatia, which was enough to get us through, although not without a fight. We were very lucky (or unlucky), and now face Italy Emerton was sent off, although Australia can survive because there is still the options of Popovic and Lazaridis.

In another minor note, Ghana also qualified, giving me a one-in-16 chance of earning my money back...You gotta love those ods


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 23, 2006)

There is a couple of things I wish to say.

Australia's goalie wasnt Shwatzer but Kalac which was a bad thing if you ask me cause we could've won.

A Croatian got 3 yellow cards, which is impossible, before getting a red.

Bad reffing if you ask me.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, Graham Poll surely got competition when it comes to terrible reffing last night.
I have a feeling that mr. Ivanov of Russia will not be seen again in the 2006 World Cup.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 26, 2006)

Disgraceful refereeing last night in the Australia vs. Italy game. Absolutely horrible. If I were an Italian, I would be ashamed at the way my team won with all that blatent diving.

C'mon FIFA, you need to pick up your act and clean this game up! Get some decent refs out there, and use video evidence to help the ref in the game. And make sure to punish diving severely!


----------



## Ereod (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Posted by Aule_
> Disgraceful refereeing last night in the Australia vs. Italy game. Absolutely horrible.


 
I cannot agree with you more on this one Aule, the refs have been out of order the whole world cup. More games seem to be decided by the referee than by the players on the pitch. This world cup will definately be remembered for the horrible refereeing. I can imagine FIFA at the wolrd cups end will be under alot of criticism for the embarrasing job done so far by the refs.

Also as a side note it was the Italians who were elimated at the last World Cup when they lost a match against South Korea, when Totti (the same player who scored the pk to win the game for Italy) was given a red card for diving. And afterwards made a big deal about it calling it a conspriacy to prevent Italy from winning the world cup. I think it's funny how Italy now advances because of taking dives by the same player who cost them world cup for the same thing.



> _Posted by Aule_
> C'mon FIFA, you need to pick up your act and clean this game up! Get some decent refs out there, and use video evidence to help the ref in the game. And make sure to punish diving severely!


 
I don't think video replay would ever be a viable solution in football. It will break up the game and destroy flow of the sport and how the game is played if the ref has to wait to start play again if the play is under reveiw. FIFA just needs to get better refs out there. The solution is as simple as that.

Also *GO SPAIN!!!*


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 27, 2006)

Arvedui said:


> Well, Graham Poll surely got competition when it comes to terrible reffing last night.
> I have a feeling that mr. Ivanov of Russia will not be seen again in the 2006 World Cup.



Well, to be honest, how many of all these cards, he shouldn't have given? Most, if not all, were actually quite well deserved. Stupid players for getting themselves worked up like that.

Personally i think the dutch played better, but the portugese were the smarter team. They were able to score quite early and the dutch never did catch up. I mean, how many chances do you need?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay everyone, leave the referee alone. I am from Australia, and am a referee (that is my job) and that is enough!

The play moves very quickly, and it is hard to always make the correct decision. I was watching the Spain/France match, and that referee was very good. So, it got me thinking, and I realised what FIFA did. Because the 'lesser' teams don't play as well as other teams, they don't matter as much. Therefore, some mistakes are able to be made, so therefore FIFA's "not-so-good" referees can have those matches. Australia isn't as important, so they don't need a good ref? What happens is, the referees are supposed to know the rules inside out (the wording of them, to be exact), and correct application of them. But then, if a referee starts to lose control of a match, out come the cards. I myself have given two yellow cards out of about 50 matches this year, one was for someone wearing jewellery.

I think that there are people who agree with me when I say that he did a good job, except for that final decision. But one mistake, is very good. It's just a shame that it dominated over everything else he did right. Also, 9 times out of 10 if an attacker with the ball is tackled and ends up on the ground, it will be a free kick at international level. Some common sense needs to be applied, instead of pulling up every little foul.

Now that Australia and Ghana are out, I guess I'll just stick with England beating Germany in the final. I'm doubtful, but who knows?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 28, 2006)

Go the almighty Ukraine!!!!


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 29, 2006)

DGoeij said:


> Well, to be honest, how many of all these cards, he shouldn't have given? Most, if not all, were actually quite well deserved. Stupid players for getting themselves worked up like that.
> 
> Personally i think the dutch played better, but the portugese were the smarter team. They were able to score quite early and the dutch never did catch up. I mean, how many chances do you need?


He shouldn't have given the Yellow card to that crazy dutchman who kicked Ronaldo out of the game. He should have given the red card straightaway. That would have told the players who was in charge, and that such acts would be reacted upon.

But you are quite right that almost all the cards were correct if you look at them isolated. The exeption being the one mentioned, and the first yellow to Deco. That also qualified for a direct red card.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 29, 2006)

> Disgraceful refereeing last night in the Australia vs. Italy game. Absolutely horrible. If I were an Italian, I would be ashamed at the way my team won with all that blatent diving.


What?

I thought that the red card given to the Italian player in the beginning of the second half was dubios, but I don't see australians arguing about that. The fact that even with a one man advantage, Australia didn't capitalize was their doom. Was that the referee fault too?
The first half of the game, Italy had a clear advantage over Australia. The difference was the one man advantage and they didn't get the job done. Australia didn't play to win, they played not to loose.
Yes the penalty was dubious, but the italian defender had the idea of running over the Australian player in the ground, and he felt down. It was not diving like some others that I have seen.
But I guess that if my team lost that way, I would lash out at the referee too.



> Personally i think the dutch played better, but the portugese were the smarter team. They were able to score quite early and the dutch never did catch up. I mean, how many chances do you need?


Why didn't Van Basten put Ruud Van Nis. in the game. No Ruud = No win.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 30, 2006)

Maedhros said:


> I thought that the red card given to the Italian player in the beginning of the second half was dubios, but I don't see australians arguing about that.


 Hey I think that was were the ref went wrong. I dont think that was deserved and before that the ref was pretty good. So dont go on about no Australians going on about that. I do just not on this forum.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 30, 2006)

> Hey I think that was were the ref went wrong. I dont think that was deserved and before that the ref was pretty good. So dont go on about no Australians going on about that. I do just not on this forum.


Ok, but there is no way of me knowing that since no one in this thread has posted that.

Besides, from a football point of view, it is better that the team with the most open strategy (I do not believe that I'm talking about Italy) advances and the more defensive teams is eliminated (Australia).
When they were even in terms of players, there was a notable difference in that Italy was the better team.

Now lets hope that Germany beats Argentina.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 30, 2006)

Deutschland, Deutschland ueber ales!!!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 1, 2006)

In the Sydney Morning Herald on July 1, I saw an article in which Lucas Neill talks about the part of the Australia-Italy game where Fabio Grosso “trips” over Neill.
This is the last paragraph of the thing.



> ”I don’t know if it is because in Australia we are brought up to be too honest and too competitive and play hard but win fair but I suppose when people look back they are not going to care too much about their personality if they have six or seven medals to show for it. No on is going to care if they are a cheat. Maybe they are all smart and we are just stupid.”


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 1, 2006)

No way. But, Germany won, and Italy too. Man, my England/Germany prediction's looking better. There's just one problem: England. England has been lucky to escape with wins so far, and Portugal will test them. I'm not sure if England can outlast them, but they can outplay them. The deciding factor, I think will be England's experience and skill level.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jul 1, 2006)

That had to be a red card for Christiano Ronaldo!!! That is not how you are supposed to perform a goalkick!!! Run towards the ball and then stop... you can't slow down once you have started running!

Oh well, Brazil-France still to come...


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 2, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Man, my England/Germany prediction's looking better.


 Just one thing NR. England have to verse Brazil to get to the final so it might be Brazil/Germany again but this time it will be Germany who wins.

Go Germany against Italy.


----------



## Lindir (Jul 3, 2006)

I predict France-Germany in the the final. I can't see Portugal making it through and even though Italy might, my money is on Germany in the semis. 
It's the scenario I'd like to see anyway. Problem is, I don't know yet which team I want to win this.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 3, 2006)

Germany...France won eight years ago with a home-crowd advantage...it's Germany's turn.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 4, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Germany...France won eight years ago with a home-crowd advantage...it's Germany's turn.


 So I take it Brazil were beaten by France because once Australia got kicked out I haven't heard any news of the soccer/football. Engalnd beaten by Portugal.


----------



## Beorn (Jul 9, 2006)

This thread is now fixed. 

- Mike


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 9, 2006)

*Farewell to Germany '06*

Thanks Beorn/Mike.

Well, there is a lot to say, and I hope I don't run out of room. I might begin with the final. Italy 1, France 1. Italy win on penalties. How ironic is it, that in the round of 16, Italy beat Australia with a penalty in the final seconds?

In several of the players' final world cup match ever, the pressure would be on for a stand-out player to rise above the pack. Two did, but both played hero and villain for their sides.

Seven minutes into the match, a controversial penalty was awarded to France when Materrazi was deemed to have tripped Malouda in the box. Zidane converted the penalty after it hit the crossbar, bounced over the line and bounced back out again, giving le bleu an early lead.

Not long after, Italy had a corner kick, and a set piece paid off. Materazzi, who was no doubt thinking about the earlier incident, scored with a header, making him the Azzurri's only goal scorer in normal time.

The remainder of the match progressed, with Italy's set pieces from the corner troubling France as two shots from a crossed in corner nearly went in. At the end of the first half, Italy was dominating, although the score was 1-1.

In the second half, France upped the ante but were still unable to score the winning goal, and the game went into extra time. After the first 15 minutes, neither team was going home without a fight. France seemed to be playing slightly better, but Italy's defence was impenetrable with Cannavaro and Buffon at the back.

Five minutes into the second half of extra time, the French captain was shown the red card after receiving no previous yellows in the match. In a small tussle with Materrazi, Zedane headbutted the Italian after the Azzurri made a comment. In his last world cup moments ever, Zedane will be remembered as doing something completely out of character. Having never shown violent tendencies in his whole career, he was forced off the pitch after a provoked attack.

With only ten minutes to go and a player down, France was looking down the barrel of a penalty shoot-out. Despite attempts from both teams, the second hour ended with the scoreline even, meaning both sides would soon be lining up to take penalties.

Both sides converted their first spot-kick, and Italy put away their second, with the French following suit. Just as it looked as though both sides would be going past the first five kicks, French midfielder Trezeguet did not score. Buffon did not make a miracle save; Trezeguet merely hit the crossbar and unfortunately did not have Zedane's luck with the shot rebounding back onto the field. Both sides made their next penalty, and Grosso, the man who put them through against Germany, lined up his shot. Barthez had to save this shot or France would finish runners-up. The next kick sealed the match, with Grosso's penalty hitting the back of the net.

As always, debate comes up over penalties deciding important matches. Did France deserve this way? No-one ever does, least of all a World Cup final. So what is the alternative? Replay the match? Too difficult with cards. Golden goal in extra time? No, because that isn't in the spirit of the game. Without giving the losing side a chance to come back, fans would be angry every time their side lost this way.

So what am I proposing? Golden goal after extra time. If a winner has not been decided after 120 minutes, then the next team to score should be declared the winner. But, instead of penalties, both sides are reduced by three or four players, and given one extra substitution. Two halves of 10 minutes are played, and if there is still no winner, penalties should be held. This would give exciting finishes to games instead of the anti-climax that comes from penalties.

Well, now that the world cup is over for 3 years (qualifying starts in 36 months, and Australia is in the Asian qualifiers. South Africa has your name all over it Socceroos) how did each team go, and what can we look forward to?

Germany will be disappointed they didn't make it to the final. They'll be back next time, with ot without Klingsman.
Costa Rica: this was their time, and they didn't do enough. Have a chance to qualify next time, although it all depends on Wanchope. If he's fit and in form, they're in.
Poland: Doubtful. Russia is coming up with Guus Hiddink, so anyone who has them in the same qualifying group is in trouble.
Ecuador: Seized their chance this time with one hand. If they use both hands could be a difficult to beat in RSA.
England: What can you say? Every year they look better, but don't play well enough.
Paraguay: I will expect them to make it, but Uruguay is banging on their door.
Trinidad and Tobago: After scoring more goals than points, I just hope we see them again. They brought fun to their group.
Sweden: Stand a good chance, but without Larsson might be lost.
Argentina: Were unlucky to lose to a good German side. With the skill they showed this time, qualifying can't come soon enough.
Ivory Coast: Every year there's an African side who deserves to do better. Stand a good chance if they find a better coach.
Serbia and Monetengro: A disappointing tournament. Kept looking for some form, but never quite found it.
Netherlands: It's about time they won. South Africa will be kind to them.
Mexico: Should qualify first in America, but if they have a bad run may not make it.
Iran: Australia's taking their Asia spot. If they train hard, might pull something off.
Angola: Not much to say. Not much to show off. Maybe, in another 30 or 40 years.
Portugal: This looked like their best chance for a while. Losing Figo won't help, but they have players who cna fill his boots. Hugo Viana, for instance.
Italy: Will not win next time. Their national league needs some work before they start concentrating on South Africa. Maybe in 12 years?
Ghana: Congratulations on making top 16. My team did well considering their draw. If they pull off something good, are capable of semi-final qualification.
USA: Will qualify, but once again something will just seem to go wrong.
Czech Republic: Have a strong side, just need to pull off more wins. See them qualify for round of 16 in South Africa.
Brazil: Ronaldo's gotta go. Robinho's ready. Have to win the next time, otherwise it'll be another 8-16 years before they do.
Croatia: You qualified. We'll see you later, unless a teen superstar emerges.
Australia: Are going to lose several good players, such as Viduka and Schwarzer. Should still qualify, and go further than this time. Just hope the referees can blow their whistle.
Japan: If they get stuck in a weaker group, might make it to the second round. Their novelty is starting to wear off.
France: Half their team won't be playing next time round. Ribera might pull something off.
Switzerland: Will go further next time. Have a very good coaching plan in place.
South Korea: Success from the semi-finals at home in 2002 needed to be built upon. On a downhill slope.
Togo: A surprise qualifier. Not next time. South Africa will be there instead of you.
Spain: If Rahul goes, their chances go. Need to keep playing like they have been and to keep Torres and Alonso in form.
Ukraine: Well, they did alright in the end. Give them a tough grouo and their confidence will be demolished. Another run like this one and they'll be on a high.
Tunisia: Should qualify for next time. I will be happy to see them win more.
Saudi Arabia: As Asian countries go, are not that bad. Might qualify, might not.
So what will we see in South Africa 2010? Less yellow cards for sure. FIFA has learnt their lesson and will probably tell their referees to use common sense. If they don't I can't wait to grow up and apply for a job with Football Federation Australia. What will the players learn? Diving works. I'm sorry to say that, but out of over 100 dives, 1 was given a yellow card. A 1% hit-rate? Not good enough.

Well, that's it from me for Germany 2006. Until next time, Farewell.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 10, 2006)

> Zedane will be remembered as doing something completely out of character. Having never shown violent tendencies in his whole career, he was forced off the pitch after a provoked attack.


What? Never shown violent tendencies in his career?

In 1998 Zidane received a red card and a two-game suspension in a 4-0 win over Saudi Arabia for stomping on an opposing player for no apparent reason. Reports from people close to Zidane state that the Saudi player in question had provoked him verbally.

In a 2000/2001 Champions League match between Juventus Turin and Hamburger SV, Zidane headbutted Jochen Kientz.



> Germany will be disappointed they didn't make it to the final. They'll be back next time, with ot without Klingsman.


Germany in the finals for the next world cup? Not likely.



> Costa Rica: this was their time, and they didn't do enough. Have a chance to qualify next time, although it all depends on Wanchope. If he's fit and in form, they're in.


This was Wanchope final world cup.



> Australia: Are going to lose several good players, such as Viduka and Schwarzer. Should still qualify, and go further than this time. Just hope the referees can blow their whistle.


I don't think it is likey that they would advance further. If they qualify in their own group, they should be happy.



> Spain: If Rahul goes, their chances go. Need to keep playing like they have been and to keep Torres and Alonso in form.


Raúl is probably gone from the next world cup. They will qualify with no problems really.

It was really awesome that Italy won the Cup. They played a so so final but in the end, the cup is theirs. It was really interesting seeing so many people in this thread rooting for Italy's opponents.
Too bad that we didn't see any jogo bonito.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 11, 2006)

Maedhros said:


> I don't think it is likey that they would advance further. If they qualify in their own group, they should be happy.


 Australia will lose players but to think that they will not get further then this time is...(I dont know the word).

Event hough we wont have Guus we will make to the Semis for sure. Well maybe not the semis.....


----------



## Lindir (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Farewell to Germany '06*



Noldor_returned said:


> Seven minutes into the match, a controversial penalty was awarded to France when Materrazi was deemed to have tripped Malouda in the box.



I didn't perceive anything controversial in this penalty at all.



Noldor_returned said:


> In his last world cup moments ever, Zedane will be remembered as doing something completely out of character.


I have to disagree with this statement. I do not think this is what he will be remebered for. It will fade, and the glorious footballer that is Zinedine Zidane will be forever rembered for the beautiful and astounding things he could accomplish with a ball.
I am still very curious about the incident. I read that he will eventually reveal what provoked him so.



Noldor_returned said:


> So what am I proposing? Golden goal after extra time. If a winner has not been decided after 120 minutes, then the next team to score should be declared the winner. But, instead of penalties, both sides are reduced by three or four players, and given one extra substitution. Two halves of 10 minutes are played, and if there is still no winner, penalties should be held. This would give exciting finishes to games instead of the anti-climax that comes from penalties.


I think I agree with this. Something must be done; a final should not be determined by penalties.



Noldor_returned said:


> Sweden: Stand a good chance, but without Larsson might be lost.


No, even though we'll certainly miss him, a good team does not rely on a single player. We'll be fine


----------



## Aulë (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Farewell to Germany '06*



Lindir said:


> I didn't perceive anything controversial in this penalty at all.


It was a horrible decision by the ref. The Italian barely touched him. 
Yet another dive...


----------



## DGoeij (Jul 11, 2006)

Aulë said:


> It was a horrible decision by the ref. The Italian barely touched him.
> Yet another dive...



A player at full speed only needs a very tine little touch to loose his balance, so that's exactly why he fell over, in my view. In the 16 meter zone, a defender should touch the ball and not the opposing players. I believe the ref. was right.

Zidane has a record of loosing it from time to time, this was just another one. Too bad it had to be in his last final for the national team.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 25, 2006)

Despite me saying I would not post again, I feel I must. I had a feeling Raul was only 26? Correct me if I'm wrong.

And from a player and referee's point of view, there was too much simulation. As Terry Butcher put it, "Call it simulation, call it diving, it's cheating." However, Malouda was not running at full speed. No player ever does when running into the box. You want to have complete control and look for the best moment to take a shot. Materazzi went into the tackle, then pulled out, just a little late. What happened next though, is Malouda lay on the ground for a bit. I have been thinking about this. FIFA needs to have more input. They cannot rely on referees to make good decisions all the time. If a player is obviously tripped, or in the referee's opinion is fouled, it is the referee's duty to pull it up. If a player continues to act as though he/she is in pain, the referee does not have to take action then and there. They can refer the incident to FIFA, who will review the situation, and deal with the appropriate punishment. In most cases it would be a yellow card for unsporting behaviour.

But how does this work? Well after FIFA has reviewed the incident, they would say to the player and all concerned that they have received the equivalent of a yellow/red. If, in the case of a yellow, it means they would miss the next match, then they miss the next match. A red, which would be almost impossible, would result in the same thing. Although this system is not yet in place, if it were to be used, there would be a lot less diving, as players would have the fear of being carded for it.

That is all. Thankyou.


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 15, 2006)

Beorn said:


> This thread is now fixed.
> 
> - Mike


What happened to it?

Anyway, I thoroughly enjoyed the world cup, and ended up being far too busy to post on here. I spent a week of it in Rome with some friends (watched the important games in the hostel common room with random foreigners, which was fun. Especially the Holland vs Portugal game!), and was busy working, or drinking, for the rest of it.

Italy probably deserved to win, and I'm just dissapointed I wasn't still in Rome for the final! I was there for a couple of their victories in the earlier rounds and the whole place just went mental - people whizzing about on mopeds with huge flags, everyone blowing their horns and whatnot. It was an amazing atmosphere, much different to here.

The Zidane/Materazzi incident was sparked (we know now) by Materazzi tugging Zidane's shirt. ZZ said "If you want my shirt so badly you can have it after the game", to which Materazzi replied, "I'd rather have your sister". Now, that's the kind of flippant comment me and my mates would often come out with for a laugh, but obviously it triggered something in Zidane's head and he snapped. It's a shame he had to end his career that way - he was easily the best player of his generation, but hopefully he will be remembered for his skill rather than one act of lunacy. Still, a damned impressive act of lunacy nonetheless...


----------

